# Low testosterone...how to deal?



## greeneyeddolphin

I wasn't sure where the best place to put this question was. I'm not sure if I need advice from women who've been with men that had this, or from men who've actually dealt with it themselves. Maybe both. I don't know. Anyway...

My boyfriend and I have been having problems lately. We just found out (well, he suspected for some time, but it was just confirmed) that he has low testosterone. He is now taking testosterone to increase it. When looking at the symptoms, we discovered he has almost all of them, and that some of them were contributing to our problems. Obviously, all our problems aren't due to this, but we think they've been made worse by it. 

Here's my problem. He's a very stubborn, independent man. He likes to deal with problems entirely on his own and work them out. This leaves me uncertain of how to be supportive while we get this sorted out. I know he needs my support, my love, my understanding, but I just don't know what to do for him. I also don't know what to expect in terms of how long it will take to start seeing a difference, and what kind of differences we might see. 

Can anyone help me out here? Any men want to share what would have or did make them feel better while dealing with it? Any women have some suggestions of what they did that helped him out? I know some of you will say I should ask him. And I have. The problem is he feels like he doesn't know either. He's so down, so unfocused, so frustrated from this and everything else that he's just not sure either what I can do to support him.


----------



## Mario Kempes

On my last visit to the doc, I told her I thought that I had testosterone deficiency. I'm 50 and my drive isn't what it used to be. She figured that I hadn't and that if I had, I'd be developing man boobs, etc. 

I haven't been sleeping a lot over the past few months and tiredness and work pressures are a factor too at times, I guess. 

I can't answer your question but can I ask you one or two?

How else has TD affected him?

What kind of treatment/medication is he on? Pills?

And what age is he? I think my sex drive, semen volume, etc seemed to decrease noticably when I hit 40. Psychologically, I think 40 hit me woorse than expected, at the time.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin

Mario, he's actually quite young for it...only 32 (33 in Sept.). He has trouble sleeping, occasional trouble concentrating, he'll get short tempered. He has no desire for sex whatsoever, except for very rarely. He...well, this is only a theory on my part, as he's never actually said so, but I think he tends to kind of feel disconnected from me and every thing/one else. He does also suffer from depression, so it is kind of hard to define which symptoms are from which thing. He is taking something he got from GNC called T-Bomb. I gather it's something that bodybuilders use to build their testosterone in order to get bigger muscles? 

Everything I have read on it does indicate that it usually happens in the 40s or later. Did your dr do any testing on your levels or did she just kind of discount you since you didn't have man boobs? I know he had a hard time getting any dr to test him. They just kept insisting he was too young and that was that in their book.


----------



## Mario Kempes

Hi TruckersGirl. I can tick a few of those boxes too, esp. the sleeping and concentration ones! 

33 sounds a bit young, alright. My doctor also said that I was too young for testing! I think I'll pay a visit to her again soon. Work will be a bit hectic for the next few weeks though so I'll wait till after that. I'll check T-Bomb out also. I'd try anything to put pep in my step again!


----------



## Deejo

Low test is extremely easy to determine with a simple blood screen. 

The treatment is in the form a transdermal gel. You simply rub the gel into your upper arms and shoulder area - and your system absorbs the testosterone. It isn't a pill. It isn't anywhere near the same levels as anabolic steroids. 

If your doctor isn't willing to explore all avenues - especially avenues that _you_ suggest pertaining to your well being - find a new doctor.


----------



## 827Aug

atruckersgirl;160163 He is taking something he got from GNC called T-Bomb. I gather it's something that bodybuilders use to build their testosterone in order to get bigger muscles?
[/QUOTE said:


> I'm not familiar with this specific product, but this is a bad idea. Many former male body builders are in a mess from some of the products they used. He needs to see a competent doctor and see what his actual testosterone levels are. Once his actual levels are know, treatment can begin. Testosterone comes in a gel (Androgel) or as an injection (Depo-Testosterone and generics).


----------



## Deejo

What he is taking is a testosterone precursor. The premise being that if you load your system with the building blocks for test, you will make more of it - but it doesn't always pan out that way. And if he isn't exercising, the liklihood that his body would attempt to use the precursor is even lower.
Were he using Androgel or one of the products like it, prescribed by a doctor, he should start feeling an impact on his energy levels and mood within 6 weeks. If he is simply taking some oral over the counter snake oil, any potential results fall into the 6 to 10 week category. But importantly, those prohormone supplements are not meant to be taken over the long term. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellz

yes. Take testosterone gel. Not the precursor coz u don't know the conversion rate. Can take melatonin to help with sleeping problem too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LVS

827Aug said:


> I'm not familiar with this specific product, but this is a bad idea. Many former male body builders are in a mess from some of the products they used. He needs to see a competent doctor and see what his actual testosterone levels are. Once his actual levels are know, treatment can begin. Testosterone comes in a gel (Androgel) or as an injection (Depo-Testosterone and generics).


My H had low testosterone caused by tumors in the pituitary(it's Prolactin-producing tumors.*Overproduction of prolactin from a pituitary tumor (prolactinoma) can cause a decrease in normal levels of sex hormones — estrogen in women and testosterone in men)
After 5 years with no successful sexual relation he admitted to go and get checked, 3 years ago, and since than he is taking Androgel he is now 56 years old


----------



## Lucilove

This is a very common thing. He needs to go to a good endocrinologist or urologist and get his levels checked. Low testosterone can change a guy in every way. He can be distant, depressed in a way, low sex drive, batty, sensitive, etc.
My husband has had this problem since he was 38 and he is just fine. The Dr. should prescribe a gel form of testosterone (Androgel) which he will have to rub on his chest or/and abdomen. It takes a couple of months to get to normal, but when it does, he will thank you for forcing him to see the Dr. 
It's just a chemical imbalance and nothing more. Girls can have this problem too, I have to get a monthly shot since my body decided to stop producing it when I was 33. I thought I had very bad PMS, total hag all the time and no desire to have sex. 
This is real stuff folks.


----------



## PackersFan

hello everyone,

My husband and I recently discovered that he is suffering from low testosterone. He is 42..43 in Sept. He has almost every side effect of low t. I know this is really difficult for him, but it is also very hard for me. We were very close, touchy feely, with a high level of sexual activity this time last year. However, he no longer has any interest in any contact with me. Although I am relieved that this is a result of a medical condition, the distance, along with the other symptoms (like getting easily aggravated) is really hard for me to deal with. He is the love of my life and knows that I am here for him but when I try to talk to him about how this makes me feel, he just gets mad. He has been taking High-T for almost two weeks with no results so far and receives health insurance from work Friday. I will make him a doctors appointment asap. I am just praying that I get my husband back!


----------



## Entropy3000

PackersFan said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> My husband and I recently discovered that he is suffering from low testosterone. He is 42..43 in Sept. He has almost every side effect of low t. I know this is really difficult for him, but it is also very hard for me. We were very close, touchy feely, with a high level of sexual activity this time last year. However, he no longer has any interest in any contact with me. Although I am relieved that this is a result of a medical condition, the distance, along with the other symptoms (like getting easily aggravated) is really hard for me to deal with. He is the love of my life and knows that I am here for him but when I try to talk to him about how this makes me feel, he just gets mad. He has been taking High-T for almost two weeks with no results so far and receives health insurance from work Friday. I will make him a doctors appointment asap. I am just praying that I get my husband back!


Yes, he needs to se a doctor. The doctor can actually prescribe testosterone injections.

There are a lot of things out there that claim to increase testosterone naturally. They may work for some people but not all.

I found that lifting heavy weights is the most effective way to up my libido. 

But getting him to a doctor to have his levels checked is the best idea as his situation sounds too drastic to ignore.


----------



## Masterspandaslave

My spouse has been on testosterone injections since december, so about 4 months and I have seen hardly any improvement. His problem is complicated by previously untreated diabetes. I know that there is a chance that he will not have a sex drive again, so I'm really looking for advice for myself. He is 40 and I'm about to be 30. I'm hitting my peak while his is G-O-N-E! It breaks my heart that he will never want me physically and I can never seduce him. I try to be understanding with his problem and know that it bothers him in different ways than I, but he just wont even touch me because he doesn't want to "mislead" me. How on earth an I supposed to continue with this without being completely broken?


----------

